# Vans Flyaways Boots and Union Cadet Bindings.



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Get some union cadet dlxs durable good price for what you get, with the boots buy anything that fits your foot comfortably and get them moulded you always have to try them on because your feet have different opinions then other peoples feet so goodluck. Look for boots that have triple sticthing. I've got euro trash feet so i use forum destroyers more comfortable then my fallen skate shoes.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

boots, i cant really say because i dont know anything about them, but its basically just what fits you and feels good on your feet. 
and with the bindings, i personally like union force. great bindings for park and all around riding. union puts some sweet technology into their bindings. i just like forces, they do it for me.


----------

